# Some suggestions for a 1 Samuel commentary



## Eoghan (Apr 6, 2013)

I would be interested in recommendations for good commentaries on 1 Samuel. The life of Saul and David


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 6, 2013)

Dale Ralph Davis has a good one, as does John Woodhouse.

Focus on the Bible - 1 Samuel: Looking on the Heart (Focus on the Bible Commentaries): Dale Ralph Davis: 9781857925166: Amazon.com: Books

Amazon.com: 1 Samuel: Looking for a Leader (Preaching the Word) (9781581348736): John Woodhouse, R. Kent Hughes: Books


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 6, 2013)

Richard Phillips has a good one in the Reformed Expository series.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 7, 2013)

William Blaikie's _Expository Lectures on the Book of First Samuel_ are good.


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 8, 2013)

*In reverse order - how would you prioritise them?*

1 Samuel (Reformed Expository Commentary)
by Richard D. Phillips (Hardcover)£20.39


1 Samuel (Preaching the Word)
by John Woodhouse (Hardcover) £19.54

William Blaikie's Expository Lectures on the Book of First Samuel £19


1 SAMUEL (Focus on the Bible)
by DAVIS DALE RALPH (Paperback) £8.99


----------

